# [EVDL] Common EV charging plug standard debates



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Europe's includes smart grid elements and recharge electronics

http://www.electronicsweekly.com/blogs/electronics-weekly-blog/2011/04/only-connect-charging-electric-cars-going-green-6.html
[images] Only Connect: Charging electric cars (Going Green #6)
by Alun Williams Apr 18 2011

Welcome to another post in the series by Nick Locke, of Nicab Ltd, who
has over 15 years experience in the electronics manufacturing industry
specialising in interconnection cable assembly.

As electrically powered cars are made available and we read reports 
about many more being close to production, debates are still raging 
about a common standard for the plugs they use for charging.

Isn't there already a standard?
Back in 2001, SAE International proposed a standard for a conductive 
coupler which was approved by the California Air Resources Board for 
electric vehicle charging stations. The connector has five pins for 
the two AC wires, with ground and signal pins that are compatible with
IEC 61851-2001/SAE J1772-2001 for proximity detection and control 
pilot function.

The SAE J1772, known as Type 1, is now considered the North American 
standard for electrical connectors for electric vehicles; and is 
compatible with numerous vehicles already on the market such as the 
Nissan LEAF, Chevrolet Volt, Toyota Prius Plug-in Hybrid, Honda Fit EV
and the Ford Focus EV.

However, the plug standardization in Europe is part of a process that 
also includes smart grid elements and battery recharge electronics for
cars. In this area there are two broad competing standards.

International competition
German connector manufacturer Mennekes has developed a series of 
60309-based connectors enhanced with additional signal pins known as 
CEEplus connectors, which have been used to charge electric cars since
the 1990s. When Volkswagen promoted its plans for electric mobility, 
Mennekes contacted the company about its requirements for connectors.

In 2008, it derived a new connector, known as Type 2, with utility RWE
and car maker Daimler, and this was accepted as the standard connector
by other car makers and utilities for field tests in Europe.

The connector has received criticism however, with car manufacturer 
Peugeot comparing it to the IEC 60309 plugs that are readily available.
As such, a number of field tests in France and the UK have adopted the
campground sockets that are already installed in many outdoor 
locations.

In 2010, the EV Plug Alliance was formed between electrical companies 
in France and Italy. Together they created a new connector, known as 
Type 3, which provides three-phase charging up to 32 Ampere and uses 
shutters over the socket side pins which is required in 12 European 
countries but is not included in any other electric vehicle charger 
plug. Limiting the plugs to 32 Ampere also allows for cheaper plugs 
and installation costs.

According to the EV Plug Alliance, instead of having a single plug 
type at both ends of the charger cable, it would be better to choose 
the best type for each side - its plug is considered the best option 
for the charger side/wall box leaving the choice for the car side open.

So which option is best?
An ACEA position paper published in June 2010 ruled out a Type 1 
connector because of the three-phase charging which is so popular in 
Europe and China - however, debates remain about whether Type 2 or 
Type 3 should get the nod as the new industry standard across the 
continent.

Much of the debate revolves around the shutters used in Type 3 that 
are absent from Type 2. One argument is that mode three requires the 
socket to be dead when there is no vehicle attached so there is no 
hazard that the shutter needs to provide protection from and so the 
shutters only have advantages in mode two (when the electric car is 
connected to the supply network not exceeding 32A), allowing for a 
simpler charging station.

However, a public charging station would expose the charging socket 
and plugs to a harsher environment and so it is argued that the 
shutter could easily have a malfunction that is not noticed by the 
driver.

As such it is expected that the ACEA will adopt Type 2 mode three 
chargers, which means the charging socket is dead if no vehicle is 
present. Analysts expect them to be used in home chargers after 2017 
while still allowing mode two charging with established plug types 
that are already available.

Whatever the decision on standardization is, it needs to happen fast. 
Otherwise the car will be available but with nowhere to charge them 
except at home.

This all reminds me of just how long it took Cat 6 to get ratified, 
which was just far too long. The only good thing then was that we had 
Cat 5e to fall back on. Unfortunately for the environment regarding 
electric vehicles we have carbon monoxide producing engines to fall 
back on. []






{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Common-EV-charging-plug-standard-debates-tp3472674p3472674.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> brucedp4 wrote:
> 
> >
> > Europe's includes smart grid elements and recharge electronics
> ...


----------

